# South Land Ranch - January kids are HERE!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Last night was an adventure!!!! I knew that the girls were in labor so I figured I would get a quick nap in before the "fun began". Went to bed about 9:30 - 9:45 and had the alarm set for 12:30. At 11:50 my girlfriend text that they were JUST on their way home and she was beat tired so no "barn party". So I decided to get up and check the girls. I take the foster dog to potty and hear a goat SCREAMING. Oh crap - someone is pushing..... :wallbang:

So I run out to the pen. Previously Ferrari was in the trailer hanging and Agirl along the fence line .... not now. BOTH were in the 2 horse trailer kidding ON TOP of each other .... UGH! When I got there ... A girl had trips (last one JUST born) and Ferrari had one and it was her screaming as the second came out. NOW to figure out WHO belonged to WHO:GAAH: and of course they both were bred to the same buck and 4 of the 5 are the same coloring as the sire! 

Got them all seperated - Agirl :kidblue::kidblue::kidred: Ferrari - :kidblue::kidred: 

Agirls little girl was not wanting to be "claimed" as I think she was born at the same time as Ferrari's girl and scents got mixed. But I KNOW that it is agirls ... its Black and White - LOL! She is super tiny and was a bit weak ... so I thought I would leave them locked in the horse trailer to see if momma would take her. I moved Ferrari and her two outside.

Go back to the house for another nap about 1:45. Set alarm for 3:30. Got up and took foster dog out - hear a baby SCREAM .. i am like wth ... so I put her back and RUN out there. One of Agirls boys had decide to put his front legs into the water bucket and hanging there (mind you it is only about 40 at night .... he was COLD). Thankfully he did not throw his weight forward and drown - UGH! As I am running to him, I look over ... GENJI has kidded!!!!! :kidblue::kidred: Got them all cleaned up and settled. 

I ended up pulling Agirls little girl and bringing her inside and giving her some meds and a bottle. She suckled great but couldn't stand - temp 99.8 (i know shouldn't give milk - but i did ) 

Back to bed at 4:30 ish. Dogues woke up at 5:30 UGH:hammer:

Back to sleep till 7:30. baby girl is great - up, standing, walking around and drank another bottle. I will be taking her out to momma and working with them shortly. The fog has just lifted (8:40 am) so I can go out and see all the babies. I am so :leap:


Final January count - 5 doelings / 4 bucklings (2 doelings deceased) now a couple weeks off till we start again!

Pictures as soon as it warms up and I can take the sweaters off


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy Goat! What a night! Congrats on all if your babies!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow sounds like you were soooo busy!!! Man that must have been nuts!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats on your babies and a very successful insane night!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on all the new babies, cant wait to see pics.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...what a night you've had!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait ot see baby picss!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - here we go!!!!

C3 - Buckling



















C4 - Buckling



















C5 - Doeling










C6 - Buckling










C7 - Doeling










C8 - Doeling - SOLD










C9 - Buckling


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

great pics .... So cute that you switched the blanket out based on kiddo's sex.

Congrats 

:cheers:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Are they Nigerian Dwarfs??? The last buckling (C9) is a heartbreaker!!!!!!!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

That's some nice looking kids what a great litter


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are gorgeous! I would have been freaking out with a night like you had! Great job!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!!! I am very happy with the kiddoes for sure. I switched the blanket so that I didn't accidentally mix anyone up- and then took the pics in order of birth - lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Serenity - yes they are all Adga/AGS registrable Nigerian dwarf goats


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww! congrats! The tiny babies are so cute.
What a crazy but rewarding night you had. :applaud:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

They are adorable! What an exciting night you had! BTW, your nails are really cute too.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous colors, just gorgeous! Wow, that sounds like complete insanity! On top of each other? Geez, crazy does. Lol. :crazy:

I have six does all bred within the same week...now I'm frightened they will all sympathetically kid the same night. I honestly think it is a common phenomenon amongst does bred close enough together. Seem to hear too many stories for it to be a coincidence.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh WOW that is a lot of kids in one night! They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha caprine crazy ... Someone on Facebook immediately commented on my nails also lol


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I love c7!! She is adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are all adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Allison , they are gorgeous !!
Congrats 
Love the doeling


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! Within a few minutes of posting her pic I started getting inquiries if she was for sale


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! That sounded like a crazy night! Congrats!! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If course your going to get inquiries , she's gorgeous !! 
So , is she available ? lololol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

no - she is sold and paid in full  

I have some awesome little bucklings *giggle*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your killing me Allison


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for saying she is sold...i was about to get myself divorced lol..they all are absolutely gorgeous...great job to you and of course the moms hehe..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant even think about it now because flying is out of the question for at least two months or longer.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well they wean at about 8 weeks and then I also know of great ground transport - giggle!

C4 is sale pending!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I would love to Allison , I really would.
Ground transport is crazy expensive though , lolol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh its not THAT bad!!! I know someone that makes a run periodically that way ... *giggle* Heck I can fly 2 for $300 - so find someone to buy a second, split the cost ... see - only $150 to ship a kiddo in ~ Brilliant ~


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

great kids Allison


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!

C3, C6, and C9 (all bucklings) are available for sale  

I will potentially have more kids for sale first and second weekend of February and in march -then we are done for the season!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Allison , you are some sales woman


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

kelebek said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> C3, C6, and C9 (all bucklings) are available for sale
> 
> I will potentially have more kids for sale first and second weekend of February and in march -then we are done for the season!


We're u located?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, 

I am located in South Texas - just a little north of Corpus Christi. I do have transport available VERY reasonable all over Texas east to Tennessee and up towards Missouri and Arkansas - other areas I would have to ask about. There will even be a trip north to Michigan at some point


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I also airship


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Allison , you are some sales woman


Ain't she Just!!! But if I ever go ND, she ain't all that far from me!!  Man I love C9!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Y'all are funny!!!! Everyone needs at least one mini lap goat in their herd!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , but they are so like potato chips , you cant just have one


----------

